
Show HN: Instagram and Facebook Photos Delivered Monthly - ashishg
http://strikingly.com/snappic
======
qq66
I thought that the service was to just give me a monthly email digest of the
best photos on Facebook so I don't have to go to the website. That I like in
and of itself.

This I like too, I wouldn't personally be a subscriber, but I can see people
who are very active on FB/Instagram really liking it.

~~~
ashishg
That's an interesting idea for an email digest actually.

Thanks!

------
ChrisNorstrom
Who are you? You want me to give you money but you won't reveal your names or
photos of yourselves?

"Who the hell are you to ask for money like this?" was my immediate reaction.
No about page, no contact page. Nothing. So you've never done sales, and this
is your first lesson. Being on the internet does not mean you can ask people
for money without proving yourself to be legitimate.

And I see this 7/10 times on HN projects. The excuse is always the same: "Oh
we forgot we just put the site up". The about page is the FIRST thing that
should go up.

~~~
syvolt
They have it on their main page, if you bothered to scroll down to the footer,
you'd realize that this is not their main service, so it wouldn't make sense
for them to have their information on every single page of their site.

[https://www.strikingly.com/?ref=logo&permalink=snappic](https://www.strikingly.com/?ref=logo&permalink=snappic)
(footer)

~~~
supercoder
What makes you think they run strikingly.com ? From what I can tell
strikingly.com is a squarespace type deal, and they're using some cheap plan
which plasters a logo on the page.

~~~
ashishg
At this point we're testing the concept and seeing whether people are
interested in having their most memorable FB/IG etc photos sent to them in
physical form.

Btw, Strikingly (not affiliated with us) is a great tool for creating nice
looking one-page sites. Recommend checking it out!

~~~
supercoder
If you're at all serious I'd suggest investing the $16 to remove the branding
of this other company + a couple bucks for a domain. Goes a long way to
improve credibility.

~~~
syvolt
Seriously, having your own domain goes a long way for credibility. Sorry about
my confused reply, ChrisNorstrom, no harm intended. Oh and the "not bothering"
bit of my comment was uncalled for, so, sorry for that as well.

------
redact207
Nice idea, though I'd probably just end up with a book of what everyone's had
for lunch last month.

Can I select a group of "close friends" or "don't do duck face" rather that
tagging?

~~~
nnash
>You can also tag photos on the fly with #SnapPic so they make the print for
that month.

Did you even read the website?

~~~
redact207
> rather that tagging?

I did, but did you read my comment?

~~~
petroica
I understood the service as only printing photos you've uploaded.

------
nej
Interested in learning more about this project but the "I Want In" button
doesn't work for me. The button leads me a to "Page Not Found" page.

Here's the link I was directed to:
[http://www.strikingly.com/site65053-1375937917#3](http://www.strikingly.com/site65053-1375937917#3)

~~~
ashishg
thanks! Fixed it.

------
brandontonio
[http://piccolo.is/](http://piccolo.is/) cloned already?

------
ashishg
Would love to get some feedback on whether you'd use this service, or any
ideas around it!

------
WestCoastJustin
Is $7.99/month feasible? I would guess there are slim margins here,
servers/bandwidth, colour printing, shipping, etc. I guess most of this
can/should be outsourced to existing companies, you could just glue the pieces
together.

~~~
nwh
As somebody from the industry; I can only imagine that it's being done in
China or something. Even then there'd be super slim margins.

------
supercoder
Kind of seems like a suite of services that could be for old people, extend to
include a print out of a twitter feed and email inbox so they never have to
use the computer.

------
snapoutofit
Interesting service, not too sure if I would be using it given I am stuck on
the feed "infinitely scrolling" about stuff in my universe :).

------
snaveint
I like the idea, but not a fan of a stranger going through my facebook photos
each month to make recommendations.

~~~
supo
Well, there is already a stranger going over your email to show ads in your
client no? ;-)

------
brandoncarl
Is this a landing page to see how much interest there is, or is there
something in advanced development?

------
mickeyben
Can we register multiple addresses ?

If I had children (!) I'd love to have photos sent to my relatives every
month.

~~~
Sprint
You really shouldn't give children's privacy away by posting their images and
information at companies like Facebook.

------
shachar
check this out
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6126255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6126255),
quite similar and very useful, as I commented on previously.

~~~
shachar
Forgot to directly link: [http://instagic.com](http://instagic.com)

